# pairing up



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi ive got a female wf i think shes a pearl pied but not sure, her pictures are in the picture section. I was looking for a mate for her and found two males so we have been to see them today and i ended up coming home with them both. they had no toys or cuttlefish in the cage felt so sorry for them. ive attached some pictures of them both im not sure which one to pair her up with 
male 1:

















Male 2:

















also im not sure what mutation male 2 is?


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

oh another think, ive put them next to each other n male 2 is doing the mating song n dance and also tapping trying to get her attention


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Its to late now, but you should have quarentined the new birds first, incase they have an illness or something.... the first male is the one I would pair her up with if you want some WF babies, as he appears to be split to WF. If you want Pied babies, I would pair her with the second male, if it is the female I am thinking of she is split to pied. I don't think the pied male is split to WF.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thanks is male 2 pied ? heres a pic of my female


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes hes a pied. They are very handsome birds! It also depends on if she likes whatever male you try and pair her up with


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Yes hes a pied. They are very handsome birds! It also depends on if she likes whatever male you try and pair her up with


Yeah, what Sarah said is very important. If the male and female are not bonded well, the male could abandon the female when she is sitting on a clutch and leave her to raise them on her own. This is unhealthy for her and the babies. I miss remembered your birds, your hen is a pied, it would be better for the babies to breed her to the first male, and one of the females from that to the second male. It can be bad for the babies to breed like to like... it can cause small babies (small babies cause shorter life spans, and smaller birds who's babies will also be small), incomplete feathering (bald spots) and a high death rate in the nest. Remember breeders should always strive to improve the breed.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am getting my first cockateil this week! She is two months old and im naming her Sunny! Im so exited! I am going to be spoilng her rotten!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you, yea ive seen a thread about pairing up and not to put same mutation together, if male 1 isnt split wf what babies would i get? i feel sorry for male 2 tho ill have to get him a female cos hes whistling to spirit (wf pied female) and banging on his cage. need to think of names for them lol instead of male 1 n 2. 

something else i was wondering about my other pair, they have bonded and they did lay eggs but they wasnt fertile  they've been mating again since and they are now going in and out of the next box. can i handle them as they are tame or am i better off leaving them too it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Unless your first male has some hidden splits that we can't see (which is very possible) you'll get all normal looking babies like him. As for your other pair, I wouldn't mess with them. You can open the box and peak inside to get them used to you checking but there's really nothing else you need to do. A tame pair is harder than an untame pair because they aren't afraid of your hands so they will jump at you when you open the box and sometimes trample the babies/eggs.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Both of my current breeding pair are hand tame, but when the hen is broody I do not handle her... if she gets spooked and tries to fly she could crash and damage an egg she is developing or could cause egg binding. Egg binding can cause her serious problems or death. If male #1 is not split WF all the babies will be split pied and WF. If he is split WF you will get some WF and Some normals, but they all will be split to pied.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thanks for advice im not sure what to do now what mutations would make the wf pied like spirit?? im new to breeding and dont get all the mutation n split side of things yet


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

To get WF pieds you would need a male that is split to whiteface and pied. And if that male were split to pearl as well, you could get whiteface pearl pieds, like spirit.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

right, i was hoping to get some mainly white babies off her


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a link to some pics on how to pick out the whiteface split, these are Srtiels photos, http://photobucket.com/images/Split to whiteface cheek patch/ .


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thanks that helps a lot so the normal grey i have isnt split then, it seems a shame to let a gorgeous bird like spirit to have just normal babies tho


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the normal grey you have could be split to WF. A close up of his profile will help us determine that. If you breed him with spirit, you will get Some WF babies, they will be split to pied to. take one of the girl WF split Pied babies and breed it to another pied male that is split to WF and you will have babies that are Pied WF babies.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

ok thank you ill try and get some more pictures i dont think he his tho by looking at the link xoxsarahxox posted


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with normal babies


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

I know but seems a shame to breed a gorg bird like spirit n just get normals


----------

